# 802.11n sur iBook G4



## freezzz (24 Juin 2010)

hello à tous

je cherche à mettre une carte wifi 802.11n sur un iBook G4.

sur ce site : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6665/carte-wifi-80211n-fastmac.html
il y a bien une carte, mes elle ne semble pas compatible avec mon modèle.

Savez vous ou je peux trouver cette carte et est ce qu'une telle carte existe ? 

Merci à vous


----------



## iMacounet (24 Juin 2010)

Prévue pour -> MacPro - MacBook - MacBook Pro.


----------



## freezzz (24 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Prévue pour -> MacPro - MacBook - MacBook Pro.



Et donc sais tu ou je peux trouver une carte compatible ?

Merci


----------



## SadChief (24 Juin 2010)

freezzz a dit:


> Et donc sais tu ou je peux trouver une carte compatible ?
> 
> Merci



En voici une, qui te coûtera 20 euros 

Edit: sinon, tu as cet adaptateur, que j'ai acheté pour l'iBook G4 1 GHz (janvier 2004) d'un ami, et qui marche parfaitement  (c'est vrai que ce n'est pas la norme "n")


----------



## freezzz (24 Juin 2010)

hello

J'ai déjà cette carte en g' et je cherche donc en n'
et si possible en pci et pas usb.

 flute si ca existe pas


----------

